
Test Faster, Fix More – Property Based Testing with Hypothesis - hultner
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MKf6KfdTems
======
hultner
This is a talk I presented at this years PyCon SE.

Slides are available here: [https://slides.com/hultner/pycon-
se-2019](https://slides.com/hultner/pycon-se-2019)

More details and example code at: [https://github.com/Hultner/Test-faster-fix-
more](https://github.com/Hultner/Test-faster-fix-more)

Please give me any feedback you may have!

